# Discussion on Specific Authors & Books > Author List: >  Micheal Shaara

## kangels4ever

Anyone else here a fan of Micheal Shaara's _The Killer Angels_? It is my most favorite book of all time, one that swayed me from becoming just another history student to a history student and historical _storyteller._

While it's true Mike wrote only this one historical novel, concentrating on literary and science fiction in works like _The Broken Place_ or _The Noah Conspiracy_, he's a "hero of historical fiction" in my view because when he brought the battle of Gettysburg to life in the pages of _Angels_ he did it not like it was a clone of _Gone With The Wind_, but veered away from romanticization of the war and, instead, dwelled on the "brother against brother" aspect of the conflict in a way few have equaled.
He was also boldly different by having all but one of the cast -a supporting character in Joshua Chamberlian's 20th Maine regiment named Kilrain- be _historical figures_, not fictional cut-and-paste cutouts.

In sum, it is a timeless masterpiece.

----------

